# Аккордеон



## mihailAC (22 Окт 2011)

Всем Здравствуйте! Weltmeister Supita(s4,s5) или Weltmeister Cantus 4 deluxe лучше?Какие плюсы и минусы Weltmeister Cantus?


----------



## hohner (26 Янв 2012)

Zdrastvujte,
na segodnesnii den u menia dva instrumenta SUPITA, kuplennaja v 1985 godu novaja v Moskve (magazine Leipcig) za 807rublei i Cantus IV de Luxe privezennyi neskolko let nazad iz germanii v otlicnom sostojanii. Instrumenty absoliutno raznye i ni v kakie sravnenija ne idut. SUPITA klasnyi instrument vo vsex otnoshenijax i zavuk (golosa A Mano - Italija) vnutrennosti - deka. pravaja mechanika, dereviannaja, klaviatura miagkaja, prijatnaja, kacestvo izgotovlenija bezuprecnaja, zvuk prosto obaldennyi. Cantus - instrument neplochoi. Cantus est neskolko raznovidnostei: Cantus (ocen redkii, esli ne osibajus 3-golosnyi); Cantus IV, Cantus V - 4 i 5 golosnyje instrumenty s golosami Sondermensur (czesskije ili nemeckije (na zaklepkach Weltmeisterskaja emblemnaja notka) po kacestvu dolzny byt analogicnyje Italjanskim Tipo A Mano); Cantus IV de Luxe i Cantus V de Luxe - sootvetstvenno 4 i 5 golosnyje instrumenty s golosami Super finish czesskoko ili nemetskojo (s notkoi na zaklepke) proizvodstva. golosa po kacestvu dozny sootvetstvovat Italjanskim vyssei kategorii kacestva - A Mano. Kacestvo izgotovlenija Cantus miagko vyrazajas ne vyshe Supit (vkliucaja S4,S5). Deki v Cantus aliuminevyje, pravaja klaviatura na moi vzgliad neplochaja - aliuminevaja grebionka i osevoi mechanizm, osnovanije klavish dereviannaja sami klavishi kak u supit. V obshem neplocho - est ir nedostatki i preimuscestva skazal by delo vkusa. Pravaja klaviatura u SUPIT boleje miagkaja. Zvuk. Imejuscego u menia Cantus (IV de Luxe) s golosami bez notki na zaklepkach (po vsemu Czeskimi) s Supita ni v kakoje sravnenije ne idiot - vo pervych ocen silno ustupajet po moscnosti, skazal-by na kakich 30-40% a to i bolshe (v zavisimosti ot registrov). Tembr Cantusa boleje temnyi, skazal-by kak iz bocki po sravnenii s supita. Zvuk trudno opisat slovami potomu neprinimaite eto nepravilno. chotia i javno ustupajet Supite mne licno tembr Cantus daze nravitsia on neplochoi, on prosto drugoi, slovom svojeobraznyi (osobo chorosho igrat v mnogokvartirnom dome - sosediam i domashnim ne silno meshajesh). Levyi polukorpus v Cantus neplochoi i na moi vzgliad meneje silno ustupajet Supite czem pravyi. Na Cantus mne ocen ne nraviatsia klavishi registrov - eti aliuminevyje nakleiki na plastike vygliadiat oczen deshevo - kuda chuze Stella. Da escio prichodilos videt instrumenty s oblupivshimsia nakleikami. 
Serija Cantus prishla v zamen S4 i S5 kogda v socialisticeskom lagere nechvatilo deneg na italjanskieje golosa i naciali stavit kak tut tocneje vyrazitsia - navernoje ne italjanskije s naczala nemetskije s weltmeisterskoi notkoi. a potom czeskie - ctoto tak, jesli kto znajet tocneje, utocnite. Na skolko ja znaju Czesskii zavod kupil ocen choroshie stanki iz sveicarii i teper delajet neplochije golosa. Na imejustsichsia u menia instrumentach zvukovuje plastiny vneshne ne silno otlicajutsia. ocen pochozije po velicine, korpus potolshce u supitovskich. Camaja zametnaja paznica - rucnaja klepka supitovskich jazyczkov i daze trudno poverit, cto tak silno otlicajetsia po zvuku
Moi zakliucitelnyi vyvod - Cantus - neplochoi isnstrument s lomannoi dekoi bolee legkii (ne vzveshival no dumaju budet okolo 10,5 kg i ne na mnogo tezelee Stella) cem supita i s4, s5, no po kacestvu izgotovlenija i po zvuku koe gde prosto USTUPAJET a koe gde SILNO USTUPAJET Supita i S4, S5. Vizualno Cantus kazetsia menshe Supita, no v deisvitelnosti po velicine odinakovyje. Licno mne Supita krasiveje Cantus, ona vygliadit nesravnimo bogace i kacestvenneje. Cantus instrument choroshii i mozet byt daze ocen choroshii kak ocenivat is s czem sravnivat, no Supita i est Supita, c Cantus nesravnit.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Янв 2012)

Понимаю, что могут быть какие-то технические моменты, сам писал из Голландии письма на латинице, так как у моего друга не было русифицированной клавиатуры. Теперь вожу свой ноутбук, и проблема снята. 
Пишите коротко, потому что прочитать все это крайне затруднительно даже для человека, свободно владеющего, ну, хотя бы, английским и, чуть хуже, немецким и голландским. Для кого это написано ? Я до конца так и не дочитал, например, просто устал. Думаю,что не одинок.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (26 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте! Какова ценовая разница в инструментах соответственно-супита-с5-с4-кантус4,5 при условии что у всех хорошее состояние и все без выборки? Спасибо.


----------



## hohner (27 Янв 2012)

Здраствуите,
Поправляюс. Русифицировал клавиатуру. Вот у мениа приамо сеичас два инструмента Supita и Cantus IV de luxe. Оба инструмента в отличном состоянии: Supita купил новую в Москве в 1985 году в магазине Леипциг за 807 рыблеи. Кроме меня на неи почти никто и не играл. Cantus IV de luxe привезен из германии несколко лет назад в безупрчном состоянии. В данный момент инструменты в одинакогом отличном состоянии, но по качеству ни в какие сравнения не идут ни по звуку ни по качеству изготовления. Оба инструмента с нормалной ломанной декой, но в супите обе и правая и левая деки деревянные, а в кантуссе - алюминевые. Резонаторы внимателно несравнивал, но некоторое различие естъ. Голоса в супите итальянские Бугари армандо высшего качества - А Мано. В Кантус из за нехватки валюты устанавливали голоса аналогичные по классу итальянским А Мано под названием Супер финиш сколько мне извесно немецкого (с клемои велтмеистерской ноткой на заклепках голосовых язычков) либо чешского (без клемы) производства. На описываемом кантуссе голоса без клеима. На вид итальянские и те что установленны в кантус прктически мало чем отличаются вся разница в том. что итальянские алюминевые голосовые куски толще и в глаза падает ручная клепка итальянских голосов. Пробуем инструменты. Звук у супиты просто оболденный, яркий, мощныи. .. супер. Кантус - звук совершенно другой. во первых примерно на каких 30-40% слабее по мощности, более глухой, словно из бочки, но своеобразно красивый. .. неплохой. Ответ голосов примерно на одном уровне у обоих инструментах. Различие по весу - кантус существенно легче супиты. невзвешивал но кг примерно на 2. По весу кантус примерно как стелла, что то такое. Визуально кантус выглядит меньше супиты хотя разницы в размерах нет. Клавятура у супиты деревянная, мягкая, мне болше нравится (бозможно более привычная, так как инструмент мой). Клавятыра у кантусса металичесская - гребенка и осевои механизм алюминиевый. основание клавиши деревянная. сами накладки клавишей одиннаковые у обоих инструментах. Клавятура кантусса более жесткая, хорошая. Качество немецкое у обоих инструментов, только. .. как тут правилнее выразится. Наверно надо сказать так: Супита сделанна более дорого, кантус более дешего при немецком качестве. Получается что инстрыменты разного класса по уровню и наверное ето деиствително так и есть. Мне лично очень ненравятся клавиши переключения регистров у кантусса - ети металличесские накладки выглядят очень дешего. гораздо хуже стеллы, да и переключаются на правой как то хуже из за очень тонкой панели крепкения. Моё мнение - Кантус неплохой и может быть даже очень хороший инструмент для себя или для учебы в училище, но никак не сольный инструмент, инструмент солиста - супита. Цена. Очень сколзкая штука. Во первых Супита более старый инструмент, они без дела нестояли, следователно более побидавшие, хоть и как небереги, на состояние влияет Супит в безупрчном состоянии очень и очень мало (их всего с 1963 по 1989г было выпущенно около 18000) в конце концов какой задрыпанной супита небыла, если голоса в хорошем состоянии она цену будет иметь, неговория об инструменте в хорошем состоянии. С Кантуссом попроще - его средняя цена среднего инструмента около 1000 евро в европе. Да и то попадаетсия инструменты за 500 евро, и за такой-же или по хуже просят и по 2000. Тут много зависит от состояния инструмента и скажу прямо - от жадности продавца. Супита будет на много дороже (должна быть). Ну а всетаки определяя её цену можно орентиробаться на советскую цену 807 рублей за хороший инстрымент, естественно персчитая советские рубли на теперешние. И ещё - в те времена супиту купить было не просто - за неё перплачивали - платили и по 1000 а иногда и по 2000.


----------



## swaleriy (11 Июл 2013)

В 80-е года в магазине "Лейпциг" Супита стоила 807 руб., S-5, S-4 - 607 руб., Консона - 427 руб, Стелла с сурдинами - 417, без сурдин -407 руб.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (8 Сен 2022)

Доброго всем здравия! Поделитесь пожалуйста, кто в курсе, какие голоса ставили на S4 и S5? Есть разные версии, что ставили итальянские, но какие не известно? Второй вариант ставили A-Mano, но германского производства и третий вариант, чешского производства. На сколько я понял на Cantus итальянские голоса точно не ставились? На Royal Standard Selecta как и на Supita видимо, ставили голоса от Bugari?


----------



## Vlad (8 Сен 2022)

У меня на S5 стоят голоса с пирамидками на заклёпках, говорят, будто бы это признак итальянских. Точно не могу сказать.


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2022)

Vlad, 
Это признак а-мано… Класс голосов, а не производитель


----------



## Vlad (8 Сен 2022)

можно подробнее об этом?


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2022)

Vlad, 






Supita правая механика


Увы, объективного сравнения дать не могу, т.к. владею только Селектой. Аккордеон понятно рубежа 70х-80х. Голоса итальянские Бугари. Сделан добротно. Звук замечательный. По сравнению с Супитой я особенной разницы не слышу. механика правой клавиатуры более чем достойна: переходя с scandalli super...




goldaccordion.com


----------

